# Young Haunter looking to learn!



## StickmanSam321 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi there! 
I am a 15 year old haunted house fan! I live in rural nebraska where there is one local haunt but none for miles. It's kind of a rarity in my state sadly :/ I want to start an amateur haunt this fall possibly. I have a lot of questions! So if you could help me i would appreciate it. ok here we go.


What do i need to do for location. Should i do it in my garage/backyard or look into renting a space?
How much funds should I need? (I can make some simple props if i need to!)
What types of effects could I do for DIY?
How many rooms should I create?
What type of people should I hire for acting?
How much should I price tickets?
What should I use to build the rooms? (wood,tarp,etc)
How many nights could i stay open?
How do I mention this to my parents?
What should i do for makeup/costumes?
I may have more i will post!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

First thing you should do is read through this entire thread - a good discussion of the things that can be major issues with setting up a haunt of any kind, amateur or otherwise.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23720

Second thing you need to do is simply talk to your parents about your interest in doing a haunt and see what they would be willing to support since the liability will be theirs for anything you do on their property.

Third thing - or maybe second, then talk to your parents - is to be realistic about the money aspect. There are many things you can do on the cheap (see your other thread) prop-wise, but a haunt of any size still takes an investment, particularly if you are starting from scratch. If you've been doing a yard display, you'll have something upon which to build. If not, you're building from the ground up.

Have you ever worked at or helped out with a haunt attraction of any kind? If you haven't, you might want to consider doing that before attempting something on your own. You might also want to give some thought to seeing if putting together a Halloween event at your school would be feasible. That would garner you some valuable experience and you'd have a built in source of assistance, particularly if there is a drama/ theater group.


----------



## CreepyThing (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey there.  I don't have too much solid how-to advice to offer (wish I did!), however, I wanted to say welcome to the haunt world and I applaud your desire to create what you don't have near by. Having worked build/decor, wardrobe and as an actor for two good sized attractions, I can tell you this - no matter how small, it can be a huge undertaking! However, don't let that stop you, if this is something you are really passionate about.

Start with research. Watch videos from attractions. Look at the sets, costumes, props. Watch the actors. Get ideas. Get a notebook and write them all down, believe me, you will be glad you did. While you're at it, get a grid paper notebook - they come in super handy when you get a room layout design idea. Jot down everything at first, no matter how outlandish it may seem. Study what scares people and how.

How much money you will need will depend completely on the size of the attraction. And there is almost never enough to do everything you want to. Look up prop tutorials -you will need them. Most haunters, from small to big time, make a portion of what is in their attraction. The smaller you are, typically the more you make yourself. In the beginning, start small and simple - this goes for the attraction, number of people in it, props, effects, costumes, everything. Give yourself the space and time to learn from mistakes, and don't plan on being able to charge enough to actually make any profit, if you're able to charge at all.

There is so much that goes in to even the smallest yard haunt. Months of prep work. I do not in any way want to discourage you, however, doing this for 2016 may be a stretch. I would suggest possibly aiming to do a basic scary yard scene. Research like crazy, put some ideas on paper, and then approach your folks. I have found that when presented with even a basic outline of a plan, parents tend to be much more receptive.

Above all, do not let all the legalities and work discourage you from chasing this idea. Every haunt out there was once nothing but an idea, someone's dream, brought to life by hard work and determination.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Follow Roxy's tips. Start with your parents to make sure they are okay with any of this to start with. If they aren't, then you are just spinning your wheels.
If they are good to go, then I would start kind of smallish, maybe a simple graveyard haunt. This lets you build up some experience and also make it easier to potentially get others involved in the planning, building, and actual operation of the haunt. You can create headstones/tombstones from all kinds of cheap or even free materials, and expand from there. There are all kinds of great threads on this forum for makeup, props of all kinds, scare tactics, etc. Do your homework, it's much easier to get help from people when you show you are actually pursuing the knowledge on your own too.
What kind of haunt did you have in mind?
What kind of skills do you have or want to gain?
Does your local high school(s) have drama clubs? Those folks tend to already be skilled in many of the things you will need, and they may really get into this with you if asked. It's kind of in their blood.
Keep in mind that unless you are going to build new stuff every year, that you will need to be able to store all of the props and stuff during the off season. Think of being able to break stuff down and store it when you go to design and build it. Also keep in mind your local weather conditions for the season, design and build with the worst case scenario in mind. A little wind, rain, and or snow can ruin poorly made props in a real hurry.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

You have already gotten some great advice from the pros that have already posted.
You seem to have the will to put on a hunt. If this is your first haunt I recommend doing it for fun, not profit. 
I did my first haunt when I was about your age. I turned my Mamaw and Pawpaws two-car garage into a haunted house. They backed the cars out, hung up a tarp and let me go to work! They helped me out a whole bunch! I wanted to divide the space into quarters so my Mamaw went into the house, gathered up some old quilts and we hung them from the ceiling. BAM! WALLS and ROOMS! 
I used all the decorations we had in there. 
Every year I added to it. I used the blankets till they were worn and torn to pieces. I used trash black bags at one point to cover the walls. 
By the next haunting season I was able to afford plywood walls. I've used fence, timbers, tin, anything I could get ahold of each year. 
The point I'm trying to make is be creative. Use what you have. Spend as least amount as possible and get people involved! 
I really like being in control of my haunt but I couldn't do it alone. 
Talk with your folks. Make sure you can use the garage or set something up outside. They will be directly affected by the haut. (Parking, the looks of the property, HOA issues, etc) 
Don't charge anyone, just have fun doing it. If anything maybe have a tip jar at the exit but don't expect to be able to go out and buy a car with it. 
Get your friends and family involved to help scare! It'll be a blast!
Be safe and have a great time doing it. Keep us updated with photos along the way!


----------

